# Beware of new member "James" aka Brian Matzen



## Nickinator (Feb 2, 2016)

Well looks like Brian Matzen is back again, I busted him last night- see thread below. Mods were notified but don't see that he's been banned yet- so I wouldn't make any deals with this dude.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1971-lemon-peeler.85618/#post-536027

Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2016)

It amazes me that this scumbag hasn't taken a bullet to the head--or at least a good beat down! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> It amazes me that this scumbag hasn't taken a bullet to the head--or at least a good beat down! V/r Shawn




He has taken some local beat downs, he has gone to jail, and he was just recently involved in a 15k scam with 2 other guys with Yugioh cards, tons of info on this scammer online....yet he's still scamming people. One site is devoted to his aliases and crimes, and links him to over 700 scams, and more than 25 known aliases. Can you say criminal sociopath?

Yeah I'm surprised someone hasn't offed him yet either. Good thing he's not too bright, and not too difficult to bust when he shows up here, and he STILL messages us every time asking us if we want to buy a Krate...?? WTH.

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 2, 2016)

BTW, he is now booted. Buh-bye. For now anyway.....
Darcie


----------



## dave429 (Feb 2, 2016)

Was that Lemon Peeler also listed on eBay? Looks like it got taken down from their too now.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 2, 2016)

dave429 said:


> Was that Lemon Peeler also listed on eBay? Looks like it got taken down from their too now.




Betting it got reported as a fraudulent listing 
Darcie


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 2, 2016)

he wanted to know if I would buy the lemon peeler and then made me an offer on the lemon peeler I was selling since I was local in NY to. scum bag


----------



## dave429 (Feb 2, 2016)

I think it was bid up to $600+ this morning with like 4 days to go.


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2016)

Someone on FB was selling a members Bluebird also yesterday.Cant remember the name of the phoney sale.


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2016)

Another phony from what I read...........


----------



## rocketman (Feb 2, 2016)

He got me awhile back with his parasitic techniques. Really surprised no one has given him a dumpster party yet!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 2, 2016)

Pm me if I was interested in buying lemon peeler


----------



## spoker (Feb 2, 2016)

he will get caught and sent to[TREATMENT] by some liberal judges 3 times b4 hes gota go to jail!


----------



## catfish (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for being on top of this.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 2, 2016)

vincev said:


> Another phony from what I read...........View attachment 282243



Uhhhhh....YUP...MY bike on MY deck...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2016)

bikesnbuses said:


> Uhhhhh....YUP...MY bike on MY deck...!!!!!!!!!!



I read he sold it to someone for $200.Can  _I buy yours for $200?_


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 2, 2016)

bikesnbuses said:


> Uhhhhh....YUP...MY bike on MY deck...!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah man, I'm the one who blasted this low life guy on FB. I knew I had seen this pic before. I went and found it on the cabe and was able to notify the person who bought it and they were able to get there money back from PayPal. The guy delete his FB account already


----------



## higgens (Feb 4, 2016)

bikesnbuses said:


> Uhhhhh....YUP...MY bike on MY deck...!!!!!!!!!!



How much you want for that


----------



## Russian Alara (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes I am a MTG/ TCG Gaming rep aka Russian Alara on this thread: http://w11.zetaboards.com/TEAM_SMACKDOWN/topic/7620663/1/

he is still   in  alot of Bicycle  groups on his main  account aka  Brian Matzen.


----------



## Russian Alara (Apr 16, 2017)

Here is a picture of him:


 



I admin the MTG scammer Database and Unsafe Trader list for MTG

we have 22 new aliases of Matzen:

new profile : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?i.d.=1302935557&fref=ts - First Matzen
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?i.d.=100003356799533 _ William Machenski
https://www.facebook.com/sarah.spicer.7543?fref=ts - Sarah Fisher

second Matzen: https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?i.d.=100003482008765

James Joseph Damante: https://www.facebook.com/james.j.damante?fref=ts

Jerry Anderson: https://www.facebook.com/jerry.anderson.7393?fref=ts

Joe Anderson: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?i.d.=100006207948377&fref=ts
Tyler Newman : https://www.facebook.com/tyler.newman.1422

64.12.88.163 - ip of Fisher and Damante , same range as Matzen /Anderson
http://www.ip-tracker.org/locator/ip-lookup.php?ip=152.163.0.100
New Alias : Joe Fern : https://www.facebook.com/joe.fern.3323?fref=ts

New aliases: Jordan Paddock, Elizabeth Lombardo, Judy Salerno

Jordan Paddock : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?i.d.=100012761820128&fref=ts

Elizabeth Lombardo - have screenshots linking to Diana address , when called out took profile down

Judy Salerno - used same google images as Elizabeth Lombardo account - https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?i.d.=100013748802024&fref=ts





Addresses : 162 Diana Dr. Mastic Beach, NY 11951-4606- Matzen
5 Roslyn RdMastic Beach, NY 11951- Damante
88 Senix Ave #A, Center Moriches, NY 11934- Damante
16 Hockey Rd, Mastic Beach, NY 11951- Damante
76 Providence PikePutnam, CT 06260-2411 - William Alias



Some of Ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/japonman07
http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/forbiddenhenvdemon
http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/shock2k5kid

emails:

jdamante@aol.com
jdamante@cs.com
jdamante@msn.com
jdamante@sprintpcs.com
jdamante01@cs.com
jdamante01@sprintpcs.com

sarah .fisher 22@aol.com
sarah . fisher.24@aol.com used by Matzen

dboxbox@hotmail.com

brianthematzen@aol.com


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 16, 2017)

Russian Alara said:


> Here is a picture of him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




great work.if only one line was his obituary.


----------



## Russian Alara (Apr 16, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> great work.if only one line was his obituary.




That would make us like him. He recent attachment is BMX Bikes


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm really surprised that someone hasn't caught him in a sting and then proceeded with a Trump approved public flogging.


----------



## Russian Alara (Apr 16, 2017)

well the Feds have arrested his associate Tim Saunders and him multiple times  but alas he continues.


----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 20, 2017)

America has the best Lawyers and Judges you can buy. If you have some cash you can get away with anything in the good old USA.


----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 21, 2017)

kirk thomas said:


> America has the best Lawyers and Judges you can buy. If you have some cash you can get away with anything in the good old USA.



Sad but true.


----------



## the2finger (Apr 22, 2017)

Have Archer take care of him


----------



## kingfish254 (Feb 21, 2018)

Here is his latest alias - James Joseph Damante
He tried to scam sell a 1970 Schwinn Apple Krate for $800 using pics from someone else.

Here are two of the phone numbers he has used recently
516-983-1236
and
631-866-5756

Here is his latest FB page and a one of his pics
If you search FB for this name, you can see people talking about scams across collectible categories going back to 2014

https://www.facebook.com/james.j.damante?hc_location=group


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 21, 2018)

How has noone whipped his azz yet? Don’t look too hard.


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2018)

Probably has had his ass whipped many times, in and out of jail and will never learn a lesson, maybe some broken kneecaps will do the trick!


----------



## SKPC (Feb 22, 2018)

What a fake. Criminal geeks like this need a spanking, and perhaps some real jail time in the showers with his felon residents.  A real Idiot with Karma payback sure to come.


----------



## kreika (Feb 22, 2018)

Checked that fb page he has the same background in all his pics. I’ll guess he still lives at home with mommy and daddy. They probably didn’t pay enough attention to him so he’s striking back at the world. Sorry sack of poop.


----------



## Jimmy Red (Feb 24, 2018)

Wish I seen this post a few days sooner.I am new here.Go figure the first ad I reply to is no good and I am screwed. Live  and learn.Should have done my homework . I guess there is no one moderating these posts?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2018)

Jimmy Red said:


> Wish I seen this post a few days sooner.I am new here.Go figure the first ad I reply to is no good and I am screwed. Live  and learn.Should have done my homework . I guess there is no one moderating these posts?




So your saying he's back on this forum selling again?


----------



## Jimmy Red (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes he is selling an atom front wheel


----------



## Jimmy Red (Feb 24, 2018)

In parts section sell front brake wheel


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 24, 2018)

Link please


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 24, 2018)

Or use the “report” button


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Link please





???  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-krate-drum-brake-great-shape.126279/#post-847016


----------



## Jimmy Red (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes that is it


----------



## stoney (Feb 24, 2018)

Nickinator said:


> He has taken some local beat downs, he has gone to jail, and he was just recently involved in a 15k scam with 2 other guys with Yugioh cards, tons of info on this scammer online....yet he's still scamming people. One site is devoted to his aliases and crimes, and links him to over 700 scams, and more than 25 known aliases. Can you say criminal sociopath?
> 
> Yeah I'm surprised someone hasn't offed him yet either. Good thing he's not too bright, and not too difficult to bust when he shows up here, and he STILL messages us every time asking us if we want to buy a Krate...?? WTH.
> 
> Darcie




You wonder why with 700 linked scams etc etc this s--tbag isn't in prison


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 24, 2018)

I had a bad feeling about the new member "Jason Biggs" when I first saw him.shoulda acted on my hunch.sorry someone got taken.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 24, 2018)

If you're newish here and buying or are looking to buy from someone that's newish, it's okay to ask other members for reference.
I'm okay with requests for info, and know many other cabers are too.
Also, I strongly suggest paying with paypal and sending payment as "goods or services" and not "friends and family".


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 24, 2018)

This Jason Biggs?


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 24, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> If you're newish here and buying or are looking to buy from someone that's newish, it's okay to ask other members for reference.
> I'm okay with requests for info, and know many other cabers are too.
> Also, I strongly suggest paying with paypal and sending payment as "goods or services" and not "friends and family".



Ditto on the Pay/Pal


----------



## kingfish254 (Feb 24, 2018)

Damn, looked like he was active in about 10 or so threads this time around. I posted a link to this thread in each of those threads.


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Feb 24, 2018)

Ohh no


----------



## nj_shore (Feb 24, 2018)

Good detective work.  He posted on my Phantom for sale Thread, I'm curious how he can scam me buying a bicycle local.  He mentioned he is in a town about 15 minutes away from me.  Called with a NYC Phone number.  Sounded like an older gentleman, not a "kid".


----------



## Jackpop (Feb 24, 2018)

Tried to sell me two bikes. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2018)

Jim Burkhardt said:


> Tried to sell me two bikes. Thanks for the heads up.






  Glad that didn't happen!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2018)

nj_shore said:


> Good detective work.  He posted on my Phantom for sale Thread, I'm curious how he can scam me buying a bicycle local.  He mentioned he is in a town about 15 minutes away from me.  Called with a NYC Phone number.  Sounded like an older gentleman, not a "kid".




Here's how.   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/beware.125484/


----------



## nj_shore (Feb 26, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Here's how. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/beware.125484/




Who accepts paypal on a local pickup?  Cash or nothing, in person.  That's how you can be safe.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 26, 2018)

Now, there is a seller on eBay with front and rear rims for a crate in North Tonawanda, and caller ID can be faked. Are we getting all crazy over a bunch of different things or on a tangent for the same thing???

You have a person who uses existing images to offer phony sales.

eBay itself has a new policy that is forbidding using your ID in the picture (like TV stations and networks do with their logos) so there may be a greater chance to copy them for fraud. It's being phased in.

Let's not go around in circles until we have a better idea. Let's also not get paranoid and harm the reputation of any decent sellers.

I understand that this guy's a scumbag and we need to know if things are wrong. Also remember that this is how trolling works, by undermining the confidence and camaraderie in a group to the point where it falls apart. I have seen a lot of this on Usenet (newsgroups) in twenty years time.


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 26, 2018)

nj_shore said:


> Who accepts paypal on a local pickup?  Cash or nothing, in person.  That's how you can be safe.




I've accepted paypal on a local pick up on a few occasions. Although it was from people who had been cabe members for a while. 
Also part of the reason I only accept paypal as friends is because they only offer buyer protection, and zero seller protection. 
I strongly prefer postal money orders over paypal whenever possible.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 1, 2018)

You guys are impressive.  Real adult crime!  I will pee on him if talks to me.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 17, 2020)

kingfish254 said:


> Here is his latest alias - James Joseph Damante
> He tried to scam sell a 1970 Schwinn Apple Krate for $800 using pics from someone else.
> 
> Here are two of the phone numbers he has used recently
> ...



Little punk ass BITCH BOY!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 17, 2020)

Jay81 said:


> I've accepted paypal on a local pick up on a few occasions. Although it was from people who had been cabe members for a while.
> Also part of the reason I only accept paypal as friends is because they only offer buyer protection, and zero seller protection.
> I strongly prefer postal money orders over paypal whenever possible.



That's the only way I do it. I have little to no confidence in pay pal scam. Buyers BEWARE!! Razin.


----------

